# 22-250 rounds for yotes



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

*ballistic, soft point, hollow point reloads*​
hollow point216.67%soft point433.33%ballistic650.00%


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

take ur pick lets see who thinks whats better!!!


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

i just picke dup a box of hornady v-max varmint loads for the 22-250 and it says 3650 fps at muzzle WOW! and 0.0 drop at 200 yards 55 grain any body else use these?
:spam:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TheEnd

I didn't pick a favorite because I use Match hollow point and Ballistic Tip. I load 50 gr Ballistic Tip to about 3700 fps, and have good accuracy with W760, and W748 in my rifle. If you want fast, you can push a 40 gr Ballistic Tip to 4200 fps.

The 0.0 drop at 200 is because that is what they are sighted in for. Sight in at 100 and they drop about 1.4 inches at 200 yards.

The 22-250 blows fox, is great for coyote, and turns prairie dogs, gophers, pigeons and such into confetti .


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsmans said

[/quote]The 22-250 blows fox, is great for coyote, and turns prairie dogs, gophers, pigeons and such into confetti

Agree although I've thought of pigons as 'dust in the wind" 60's song 
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

